
Noclip.website – Explore game maps in-browser - Jarred
https://noclip.website/#HalfLife2/d1_canals_06
======
drapery
Hey I loaded the game and ran into a wall. After than I am can't get unstuck
from the wall. Below are the error log from the console.

main-5b4da2e18d96589d9eb9.js:39 DataFetcherRequest: Received error l
XMLHttpRequest ProgressEvent (anonymous) @ main-5b4da2e18d96589d9eb9.js:39
gznoclip1.b-cdn.net/HalfLife2/hl2_misc_000.vpk:1 Failed to load resource:
net::ERR_CACHE_OPERATION_NOT_SUPPORTED main-5b4da2e18d96589d9eb9.js:39
DataFetcherRequest: Received error l XMLHttpRequest ProgressEvent

